# Home Audio Forum's Launch Membership Contest



## SSaudio (Jan 22, 2008)

*~~ Home Audio Forum Membership
Contest ~~​
Hello all. To celebrate the official launch of
Home Audio Forum , we are
hosting a membership contest. The idea of the contest is to get the
word out about an all new home audio / home theater forum for every
do-it-yourself'er out there, a site for beginners to the elite.
Everyone is welcome as long as the attitude is checked at the front
door. A site to learn and share about past, present, and future goings
on in the home audio industry and every ones home audio projects. We
have spared no expense in building and preparing this forum in terms of
design, lay out and optimization, this is because we know it is going to
be the home audio place to be. And unlike most other contests or give
aways on other forums, the winners will actually receive their prizes.


Contest Steps:

Step 1>
In the upper right hand corner of the forum page, you will see a link
that says "Invite Friends" as seen in this image:



Step 2>
When you click the 'Invite Friends" link, all you have to do is put in
their name and email address as seen here:



Step 3>

Repeat as many times as you like.

Step 4>

At end of contest, tabulate converted invites with 10 or more posts.

Contest goals / info:

To have the most Converted invites with 10 or more posts per
invitee by end of the contest, on Jan 31st. 

Contest Rules:


To invite people you know are interested in or enjoy home audio that
will become a member of the forum.
Converted invites that are just spam posts, do not count! 
Converted invites that are just multiple accounts of the same user,
does not count!

Contest Prizes:

Gift Certificates to either
Parts-Express.com or
Madisound or
Sound Solutions Audio
Store.

1st place: $125 gift certificate to
your choice of the above stores.
2nd place: $100 gift certificate to
your choice of the above stores.
3rd place: $75 gift certificate to your
choice of the above stores.

Contest Eligibility:

Any Home Audio Forum registered member
Any Home Audio Forum moderator

Contest Result info:

To clarify, a converted invite, is an invited member that has
registered. After the contest is over, everyone who is participating
will check to see how many converted invites with 10 or more posts (as
specified above), have been completed. So it is quite simple, the top
3 people at the end of the contest win.

Welcome to the new home of home audio on line.

​*

**with ANT's permission


----------



## SSaudio (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Really starting to take off.*


----------



## jdohman (Jan 2, 2010)

Going to register here really soon.


----------



## donotattempt (Dec 30, 2009)

sounds cool


----------



## ///Mpower (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm really into home theater too...thanks


----------



## shawglen (Jun 20, 2009)

oh geeez thats all i need ! 

an other hobby to drain all my cash......

lol


----------



## SSaudio (Jan 22, 2008)

yah but it's a great "hobby"


----------



## manslayer (Dec 22, 2009)

super cool idea, i'll get some people together


----------



## SSaudio (Jan 22, 2008)

manslayer said:


> super cool idea, i'll get some people together


sounds great. so far only two people taking advantage of the contest. Shouldn't be to hard to win at all


----------



## SSaudio (Jan 22, 2008)

we are really trying to give away some money here. So far only two entries!


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Joined.. Will send requests soon..


----------



## SSaudio (Jan 22, 2008)

JasonPaul said:


> Joined.. Will send requests soon..


haha, cool

We should give a gift cert to your store if someone wanted one too :laugh:


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

SSaudio said:


> haha, cool
> 
> We should give a gift cert to your store if someone wanted one too :laugh:


PM me the details..


----------



## SSaudio (Jan 22, 2008)

add Powermax to the list.

Car Audio, Dj Equipment, Home Audio, Pro Audio, Portable Electronics & More. - Power Max Electronics LLC


----------



## manslayer (Dec 22, 2009)

no one else has enetered? Damn, i need to step up and try it out!


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

fyi the site registration system is broke--the human verification thing wont accept anything i put in there, and i tried it about 15 times. maybe it doesnt like firefox?


----------

